# Am i Being Stupid? Can't Find The Guide Lines!!!!



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

It is probably me but i can't find the guide line to put the beam benders on my Swift Sundance 590RS headlights for France, on my old McLouis the guide lines were clearly visible. I hear you all tutting, (woman) or do i no longer need them. Need the guidance as we leave for France in 2 weeks for 9, and don't want to blind anyone. Cheers fellas!!!


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry can't help, only sympathise. Had the same problem with my Transit. Lots of vehicles have clear lenses these days so no guidelines at all. However, the beam-benders I bought gave dimensions from centre of bulb to a reference point on the beam-bender itself.
Alternatively, you can buy headlamp covers for many vans that have an integral mask. You protect the expensive headlamp and bend the beam at the same time. Try Formula 4 (I believe) or just Google Van accessories or similar. Mike.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

frenchfancy said:


> I hear you all tutting, (woman) or do i no longer need them. Cheers fellas!!!


No tutting here - ladies in distess assisted "tut-free" wherever possible.   

In my opinion, and from personal experience, I'd say don't bother with beam benders.

If you press the little button on your right lower dash until the headlight registers "down" as far as it will go, that should be enough to ensure you don't dazzle anyone on dipped beam.

It does mean you can't see very far ahead on dip, but driving a bit slower in the dark and on the "wrong" side of the road is no bad habit anyway.

Hope this helps - I no longer fit them and have yet to be "flashed".


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I had heard that it was illegal to travel in France without the beam benders, even in daylight - allegedly

True or False?

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

As far as I can determine, _and I can't find anything really convincing_, it is a legal requirement in France (and other countries) to *"adjust" *your headlights for night driving.

Nowhere can I find any reference to a similarly *legal* requirement for beam benders, masking material etc., but there are suggestions that in the unlikely event of coming across a spot check, you will be far less likely to be pulled over if there is something obvious on your headlamps.

(Locals in Dover could make a fortune if they trained the seagulls to crap accurately enough!! 50p per dollop would seem a reasonable fee!) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

some varying views here

http://www.completefrance.com/cs/forums/531995/ShowPost.aspx

and here

http://tinyurl.com/3q2dsx

Geoff

re the bird crap - I was out walking with my brother on Heysham Head a couple of weeks ago and a seagull crapped on his bald head  However this is not a lucky omen as we both bought lottery tickets but guess what, not one number between us


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> frenchfancy said:
> 
> 
> > I hear you all tutting, (woman) or do i no longer need them. Cheers fellas!!!
> ...


 i agree i haven't used them for years, i don't know of anyone being pulled
for not having them on


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I agree with others, haven't used them for years, as Dave says lower the lights if possible.
You could put some insulating tape on and then pull it off hoping it will leave a mark, then if you are pulled up say "I did have some on, they must have been blown off" ......smiling sweetly of course.
Cheers Sid.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we took some with us and whilst parked up at Calais, my Husband was going to fit them, he looked at the other MHs parked up and couldn't see any fitted onto the other MHs there, so in the end he didn't put ours on.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We had to take our burstner for its second MOT today at Colchester councils testing station. Earlier in the week I removed our beam benders with disastrous results to the offside light. The glue and backing pad would not come off with hot water and washing up liquid no matter how hard I tried. I then used a small amount of petrol on a rag, the moment it touched the plastic headlamp the lamp crazed over where the petrol touched. To cut a long story short I ordered a new headlamp from a fiat dealer £138 hoping it would arrive before the MOT - no luck. Took the van for the MOT and it passed as the headlamp beam was not affected. The MOT tester told me there was no need to remove the beam benders as they only make the dip beam dip straight down. I cannot count how many times an MOT tester has told me the dip beam on my cars lights over the years are not dipping enough to the nearside of the road. I will buy new beam benders but may not fit them but carry them with me in the van just in case I get stopped and need to put them on. 

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So was i the first to be checked? Cherburg last summer.
Beam deflecters, fire extinguisher,warning triangle and spare specs and high vis vests.
I was given a bo--oking because deflecters were not fitted and my spare specs were prescription sunglasses.
I was also advised to carry 2 warning triangles.
The gendarme was polite but never asked to see passports insurance or 
V5.


Regards
Dave P


----------

